# De Havilland Mosquito



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh4vazBq-X4_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2017)

Great, looking forward to watching the whole thing. In noted that at 020 credited to Music is Eric Spear:

Eric Spear


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8I2mgzc1ww&t=1468_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6uDpyScWg0&t=2_


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2017)

Content blocked in UK, due to copyright with Channel 4.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2017)

Some nice footage there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Oct 22, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Content blocked in UK, due to copyright with Channel 4.



Try this 

The Plane That Saved Britain - On Demand - All 4


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks, got it. Good video.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 24, 2017)

Canadian Historical Aircraft Association, CH2A, Mosquito KB161

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2017)

Weird how that link says Lancaster. For info on the Mosquito restoration I'm involved with, go here:

The Calgary Mosquito Society

or visit us on Facebook. I also have a thread on this one here:

Mosquito RS700 Restoration

I should really update it with the latest info.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Weird how that link says Lancaster.



Andy , it's a matter of the link form that is used for displaying. It can be seen either as the URL link or the name/title that is a kind of caption. I have edited that. Now it should be fine.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2017)

Good stuff. That should avoid confusion.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep ..


----------

